

Testing Ansible Roles with Travis CI on GitHub - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/testing-ansible-roles-travis-ci-github

======
SEJeff
Really clever idea, I'd love to see more on this.

~~~
geerlingguy
I have more ideas in the works, and will eventually (hopefully) be posting a
bit about quasi-'unit testing' infrastructure (using Ansible roles and
serverspec). Docker may even make extremely fast infrastructure testing
possible... But I need to continue getting more of my book[1] finished so I
can put more of my time towards these more experimental ideas!

[1] [https://leanpub.com/ansible-for-devops](https://leanpub.com/ansible-for-
devops)

